# UGA vs Miss State



## MCBUCK (Sep 17, 2017)

Celebrations are over. Let's start it now. 

-Not to take anything away from MSU, but is LSU coached well enough? The few plays I saw, it appeared they we out of position and even loafing. 

-How do we match up against State? 

-They have an impressive running QB. What kind of arm does he have?

So many questions and so few "ODRs" in the world.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 17, 2017)

As bad as LSU may or may not be, I believe they are still a decent team on par with Georgia. MSU should be favored.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 17, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Celebrations are over. Let's start it now.
> 
> -Not to take anything away from MSU, but is LSU coached well enough? The few plays I saw, it appeared they we out of position and even loafing.
> 
> ...



Fitzgerald is a big fast qb with an arm, so we gotta box him in like ND's qb Wimbush but also cover much better or we cold get torched worse than last night vs Sammy.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 17, 2017)

Yeah. Fitzgerald is spooky. Fast as a cat. And yes, I look to see MSU a TD favorite. What kind of D has TDG put together?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2017)

Contain Fitzgerald and give Swift more play time. 
The better defense will win this game.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Contain Fitzgerald and give Swift more play time.
> The better defense will win this game.



This. ^ Fitzgerald is the real deal. Don't like our chances with our secondary.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2017)

Our secondary will have to play better than they have so far this year. And we will need to halfway contain that QB.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2017)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ Fitzgerald is the real deal. Don't like our chances with our secondary.



i think uga will get steamrolled.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i think uga will get steamrolled.



Don't you have some earthquakes to dodge or some mudslides to play in? 

Kirby is on track in his second year. The players are starting to get IT and he will have a good year. I said Kirby will have UGA in contention for the NC in his third year and I'm sticking by that. 

The way he is going, and the way the rest of the SEC East is playing he may be facing his old boss for the SECC this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you have some earthquakes to dodge or some mudslides to play in?
> 
> Kirby is on track in his second year. The players are starting to get IT and he will have a good year. I said Kirby will have UGA in contention for the NC in his third year and I'm sticking by that.
> 
> The way he is going, and the way the rest of the SEC East is playing he may be facing his old boss for the SECC this year.



i think that the gators win the east.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i think that the gators win the east.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



trust me miguel, uga will find a way to lose to the gators and vols.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> trust me miguel, uga will find a way to lose to the gators and vols.


The Vols are easy to figure out. Just coast for 3 1/2 quarters, reserving your players energy, then play them hard the last half of the 4th quarter. That is when the Vols actually figure out they are in a football game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 17, 2017)

Soo, about that upcoming Miss St game...On offense, I think the Dawgs got to keep the run game going with Chubb-Swift and get Sony back into it too. Sure was nice seeing the toss sweep reborn!  
The best way to contain Fitzgerald may be to just tie him up in his dorm.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2017)

Miss St is going to give us fits. ND O was overwhelmed with the speed of our D. Miss St will not be. No way for me to call it. We will find out this week just how much better we've gotten. Our O line and secondary in week 3 still prove to be our biggest weakness as most of us thought. It will be a fun game to watch and I hope to see Dawg victory. Fromm will have to throw it to win this game I believe. Grantham is good at stopping the run if he has the personal but if we can throw it we'll have a chance . Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 18, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Miss St is going to give us fits. ND O was overwhelmed with the speed of our D. Miss St will not be. No way for me to call it. We will find out this week just how much better we've gotten. Our O line and secondary in week 3 still prove to be our biggest weakness as most of us thought. It will be a fun game to watch and I hope to see Dawg victory. Fromm will have to throw it to win this game I believe. Grantham is good at stopping the run if he has the personal but if we can throw it we'll have a chance . Go Dawgs!



Grantham will do all he can to stop the run unless we can establish a passing game for him to worry about.

GO!!!DAWGS!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 18, 2017)

Ball control and defense says GA has a good chance to win this one at home. Wild thang with the winning kick. Kevin Butler style.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Ball control and defense says GA has a good chance to win this one at home. Wild thang with the winning kick. Kevin Butler style.



Our defense is going to have to play lights out ball from the opening kickoff until the clock says 00:00 at the end of the 4th qtr.


----------



## GA native (Sep 18, 2017)

Mississippi is 3-0 against two 2AA skrools and a way over-ranked LSU.

I like our odds. If we can put the Fear into that hotshot QB with the blitz. If the O-line can open up some holes for Chubb, Swift, and Holyfield. The better Dawg will come out on top of this fight.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)

Dawgs win.. That is all..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs win it all..



fify thug.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i think uga will get steamrolled.






Matthew6 said:


> i think that the gators win the east.




There is medication for this condition.  Please see your physician soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm pullin for the Dawgs. This will be the game of the week for college ball.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you have some earthquakes to dodge or some mudslides to play in?
> 
> Kirby is on track in his second year. The players are starting to get IT and he will have a good year. I said Kirby will have UGA in contention for the NC in his third year and I'm sticking by that.
> 
> The way he is going, and the way the rest of the SEC East is playing he may be facing his old boss for the SECC this year.


Based on what?  A win over a 3-9 ND?. It's 3 weeks in and yall haven't proven anything. Yet you got him competing for  a NC next year?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Based on what?  A win over a 3-9 ND?. It's 3 weeks in and yall haven't proven anything. Yet you got him competing for  a NC next year?



You're right. Go Vols..........


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 18, 2017)

Just read where the stark patch qb was the 44th ranked dual threat qb outta high school..mainly because he only played high school qb 1 season.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 18, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Just read where the stark patch qb was the 44th ranked dual threat qb outta high school..mainly because he only played high school qb 1 season.



Mullen knows how to coach up QBs.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 18, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Just read where the stark patch qb was the 44th ranked dual threat qb outta high school..mainly because he only played high school qb 1 season.



UGA tried that with Brice Ramsey, and it hasn't worked quite as well.  Mullen is certainly a guy who maximizes his players.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 18, 2017)

there is no doubting Fitzgeralds ability to run...but is his passing somewhat suspect?  Quite a few games last year he had a 50% of less competition rate and he hasn't set the woods on fire throwing the bean against quality competition.  I'm just thinking out loud....I read some stuff....and thangs....on the interwebs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Based on what?  A win over a 3-9 ND?. It's 3 weeks in and yall haven't proven anything. Yet you got him competing for  a NC next year?



You of ALL PEOPLE trying to give someone else crap?? 



You had the Vols winning the East and making the playoffs last year when yall hadn't proved anything!! You really are on a planet of your own..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> there is no doubting Fitzgeralds ability to run...but is his passing somewhat suspect?  Quite a few games last year he had a 50% of less competition rate and he hasn't set the woods on fire throwing the bean against quality competition.  I'm just thinking out loud....I read some stuff....and thangs....on the interwebs.



Yep this game will be a big test for him as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2017)

I think we should bring back ODR for this week.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think we should bring back ODR for this week.



Lordy you sure ask for a lot.......


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 19, 2017)

I think this is a good test for the Dawgs this week and I look forward to attending. I thought LSU was overrated this year and MSU proved just that this past weekend. We will win or lose this game via the offensive line who is definitely going to have to play better for us to be successful in SEC play. We have to get Chubb and Michel going early so Fromm can have opportunities in play action. We also definitely need to get Swift plenty of touches both running and through the air, the guy is a stud and will be a star no doubt. I believe our D can contain Fitzgerald on the ground (hopefully)....due to our quality d-line and stud linebacker group. The secondary has gotta pick it up as well for us to be successful in SEC play.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2017)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> I believe our D can contain Fitzgerald on the ground (hopefully)....due to our quality d-line and stud linebacker group. The secondary has gotta pick it up as well for us to be successful in SEC play.



I think you are 100% correct. The D containing Fitzgerald is the key. With him only hitting 54% on passing the secondary is important but not as. But the opportunity for pick 6's is higher in this situation for UGA's secondary. 

I hope we see more from Swift too. It's been a long time since I've seen a back explode off of the 'T' like that. He is speed plus and along with Chubb is likely the key to a winning combination for UGA's offense.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Our defense is going to have to play lights out ball from the opening kickoff until the clock says 00:00 at the end of the 4th qtr.



I'll say it again. This ^ is the key. Don't think M. St. can stop our offense. The question is can we stop their's?


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 19, 2017)

This game worries me.  There's been too many of these games over the last few years that we've flopped, or down right got embarrassed.  I'll be there Saturday but it won't be without a big knot in the belly.  GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 20, 2017)

*re:*

Will be there Saturday as well hoping for a great outcome!  

I think the Dawgs have this one in the bag though.  I watched a replay of the MSU/LSU game last night.  Though sports media are foaming over that great MSU win, to me it looks more like LSU was just a bad team!  I like UGA's chances!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 20, 2017)

Eason’s Back to Normal

https://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/tuesday-practice-report-eason-back-to-normal/


----------



## elfiii (Sep 20, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Eason’s Back to Normal
> 
> https://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/tuesday-practice-report-eason-back-to-normal/





> And as for as the offensive line, Pittman and Kirby Smart seem to be rotating and finding the right guys for each position.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


>



I know right ,3 games in and we are still working on the OL, fingers crossed in hopes of they will find the right combination


----------



## elfiii (Sep 20, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I know right ,3 games in and we are still working on the OL, fingers crossed in hopes of they will find the right combination



This is not a good game for them to be "experimenting".


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 20, 2017)

Just watched the replay on youtube last night.  Mileage may vary but here's my thoughts.
1)The final score doesn't tell the story.  MSU didn't look as good and LSU didn't look as bad as the score would indicate.
2)I think their DL gives our OL fits if we cant pass early and deep.
3)Conversely, their QB is good, but he didn't look as quick or have the live arm Winbush with ND had.  
4) Our D is faster than LSU's and I like our chances to keep him contained.
Overall we can beat them if we can move the ball and not shoot ourselves in the foot with turn overs and penalties.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 20, 2017)

Saw much the same thing myself watching the replay today SFD. LSU lost the game as much as MSU won it.

9 Penalties of which 2 erased TD's, admittedly they got 1 back 2 or 3 plays later, 3 ejected 1st string D players, 1 Safety and more importantly 2 D-Line, and 8 of them either killed LSU drives or EXTENDED a dead MSU drive for a score.

Defense was POORLY planned, IMO, and even more poorly executed on LSU's part, again in IMO. Too much "reactionary" D and not enough "attacking" D. When they did attack Fitzgerald was often rushed and threw errant passes or took a sack and rush gains were limited. When they played the "reactionary", rush 3-4 and have LB's "stay home" and "spy" ball carrier they were gashed both rushing and passing. Poor angles and failure to maintain outside contain killed them. And later in the game the loss of 2 D-Line REALLY wore on those left available to play with no rotation or rotating young inexperienced players.

LSU's offense made MSU's D look special. It wasn't in my opinion. Once they got behind they HAD to throw and TG knew it and attacked often rushing at least 5 and they panicked more making bad throws. And TOO MANY dropped balls by the receivers when he did hit them.

Let's not forget we 474yds, 185 passing and 289 rushing, against TG's D last year week 1 with Chubb accounting for 222yds of that. All that having been said we have been guilty of some of the problems that plagued LSU. 

1 Penalties. We MUST limit our penalties and more importantly critical drive killing or extending ones.
2 O-Line play MUST be solid. If we can open holes for our backs MSU will HAVE TO honor that and that will buy time for Eason or Fromm for passing. Every Offensive drive MUST end in a kick preferably through the uprights.
3 D MUST play aggressively and hold outside contain turning all runs back inside to our LB's. Fitzgerald CAN NOT be allowed to stand back in the pocket and pick his target. If our front 4 can't accomplish this, and I believe they can, then a 5th and sometimes 6th should be sent to keep them behind the chains and guessing who's coming from where.

All in all I believe we can accomplish these 3 keys and win this game. Our toughest game has been on the road while theirs was at home. We have home field this time. Also if you were to put our 3 opponents against theirs and I believe our 3 would whoop theirs handily. I believe our team is more battle tested and hardened this year and MSU MAY be a little over confident after the lopsided victory of last week over what was SUPPOSED to be and historically has been a difficult opponent.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Saw much the same thing myself watching the replay today SFD. LSU lost the game as much as MSU won it.
> 
> 9 Penalties of which 2 erased TD's, admittedly they got 1 back 2 or 3 plays later, 3 ejected 1st string D players, 1 Safety and more importantly 2 D-Line, and 8 of them either killed LSU drives or EXTENDED a dead MSU drive for a score.
> 
> ...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Saw much the same thing myself watching the replay today SFD. LSU lost the game as much as MSU won it.
> 
> 9 Penalties of which 2 erased TD's, admittedly they got 1 back 2 or 3 plays later, 3 ejected 1st string D players, 1 Safety and more importantly 2 D-Line, and 8 of them either killed LSU drives or EXTENDED a dead MSU drive for a score.
> 
> ...



Fair enough analysis but I still say it all boils down to our D, especially the secondary and the O line. Everything else is solid.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2017)

elfiii said:


> This is not a good game for them to be "experimenting".



luckily yall aint playing nickels; and you really need to let odr back in for just this week


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2017)

Dawgs win, that is all.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 22, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> luckily yall aint playing nickels; and you really need to let odr back in for just this week



If I was the coach it would be a cake walk WIN  for THE DAWGS!!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 22, 2017)

Will Sammon of the Jackson Clarion-Ledger spoke toJohnathan  Abram and got his thoughts on returning to Athens. The former Georgia safety had some strong words regarding what he wants to do when he gets back between the hedges.

“It will be a great feeling,” Abram said. “To get a chance to go between the hedges but on the opposite side … I mean, I just look forward to going in with my team and, honestly, just beating the brakes off of them.”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2017)

Dawgs win, that is all..


----------



## Horns (Sep 22, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think we should bring back ODR for this week.



I got him on FB. He's drinking that MStU kool aid. Says he will be in Athens tomorrow


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2017)

Horns said:


> I got him on FB. He's drinking that MStU kool aid. Says he will be in Athens tomorrow



What's his login name? I'll send him a friend request?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's his login name? I'll send him a friend request?



let me know. ill be happy to contact him and post comments for him in the game thread unless elfiiii decides to let him in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> let me know. ill be happy to contact him and post comments for him in the game thread unless elfiiii decides to let him in.



What is Jason's last name?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What is Jason's last name?



elfiiii might know.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> ill be happy to contact him and post comments for him in the game thread unless elfiiii decides to let him in.



In a word? No.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2017)

elfiii said:


> In a word? No.



guess we will just have to post fb comments for him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> elfiiii might know.



He just might... Sure would be nice to know so I can reach out to my good ol buddy ODR!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2017)

let me do some diggin. sure i will have him ready for the game thread saturday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2017)

Horns said:


> I got him on FB. He's drinking that MStU kool aid. Says he will be in Athens tomorrow



see if you can get a seat and section number for slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He just might... Sure would be nice to know so I can reach out to my good ol buddy ODR!



Nevermind... I found my buddy!!

Long live ODR!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2017)

We miss you Jason! Long live ODR!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2017)

What no Bass pics. ...... has he stopped fishing? ??????


----------



## nickel back (Sep 23, 2017)

Holy smokes!.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

Does he have...why yes, I think he does....is that a "man bun" ?
It is. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 23, 2017)

Georgia wins this game. Line opened at where it should have, but the public is betting it down. It's gonna be a dawg fight.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you espIn yet again for your scheduling ineptitude. Bravo, you incompetent bimbos.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2017)

Let's go Ga Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

You can't even hear the ref it's so loud.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Good D series.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

They done throwed the bomb early for a TD!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow the first play.  UGA is coming out firing.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

What a play.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 23, 2017)

Boom


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gotta keep our foot on the gas though.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 23, 2017)

Holy smokes.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

That's what I'm taking about!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

We're off to a good start. D needs to be stout again.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Perfect throw and catch.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Sure am glad wild thang finally found his leg.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Nailed him.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Good hit.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

D held. Short kick. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

The D is looking good tonight !


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Time to start hammering them with the running game.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

alright Offense lets get a drive going!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Good run by Swift.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Chubb brought the thunder on that block for Swift.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Chubb for 15 more!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

Fromm looks a lot better to me than Eason. Eason seems klunky


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Nauta earned a throw for that block.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Man the passes are looking good


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Chubb!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Chubb scores.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

UGA in a blood bath!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Let the big Dawg eat.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

TD Chubb!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Fromm looks a lot better to me than Eason. Eason seems klunky



Yep, and Georgia's OL is the best I've seen it in years. UGA just might be legit this year.


----------



## swamp (Sep 23, 2017)

Looking good!  Lets keep it up!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm impressed with the play calling thus far!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Alright D one more time!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

TE holds Carter.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Why did MSU not run there?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Mecole was just about gone.  He is so quick.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Why did MSU not run there?



Same question for UGA.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

man that was a hit!


----------



## K80 (Sep 23, 2017)

Georgia is looking hungry...


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

All UGA in the first ....just wow.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

D needs to settle down and not let anything get thrown behind them.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm loving this GA defense


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Another good d series.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

great stop!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Now is time for the O to shine again!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

A long sustained TD drive for UGA would be huge considering they get the 2nd half kickoff.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Fromm got Eason biting his fingernails.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

Finally have a big receiver


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

We dont need penalties !


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

That hurt.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

He was down.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Knee was down.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

He looked down to ne.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

Yep, not enough video evidence to support the call. Plus should have been a penalty with that tackling by the helmet.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

He still had it when the knee touched, it is clear.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Bad call.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

Well now. I have some special words for that review that I can't use here.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 23, 2017)

At what point can you tackle by the helmet?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Punish them D.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Get fired up D!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Let's go D!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

deerbandit said:


> At what point can you tackle by the helmet?



Never, unless you're MSU apparently.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well now. I have some special words for that review that I can't use here.



Yep, you can clearly see the laces of the football they never moved until after Swift's knee hit.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

So I guess it's ok to use the back bottom of the helmet to make a tackle?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm still fuming over that ridiculous call! Dude was clearly down! College football is officiated by clowns. Officials SUCK!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

Yup. That head tackle put me a bit over the edge.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

KY gonna beat FL tanite


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Watch for fake.


----------



## chobrown (Sep 23, 2017)

*Getting loud*

Buddy just me and said it was getting loud


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Time to put it in overdrive.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> A long sustained TD drive for UGA would be huge considering they get the 2nd half kickoff.



Now is the time for that.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Well we are winning against State ........ now lets see if we can win with the officials .


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Time to put it in overdrive.



Yes sir, UGA is letting them stay in it.  Get it to 21-0 at by halftime and make them throw it.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

UGA is getting predictable and conservative.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

There's Cheney!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Defense is getting sloppy now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

They will go for it here.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Hold em D


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Dang.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

This reminds me of a fight where one guys gets rocked and then the other guy lets him recover instead of finishing it.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 23, 2017)

These refs are blind if they had to measure that.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

how many times are the reffs gonna let MsU hold and get away with it


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Come on UGA get a turnover.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

a FG is a win for UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

We dodged a bullet that time. They should have gotten 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Now turn the O loose!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

The O needs to regroup here. I wanna see Swift once or twice.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Meanwhile the Barn is curb stomping Mizzou.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2017)

Be nice if we returned the ko for a TD right here!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

I would like to see Holyfield return a kick.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Fromm needs to air it out.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Meanwhile the Barn is curb stomping Mizzou.



LIbertaw!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

We should have gone for points.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Not the time to get conservative.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm sick of this content to run the clock out crap! Step on their throats and hold it there until they stop breathing!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> I'm sick of this content to run the clock out crap! Step on their throats and hold it there until they stop breathing!



I agree. Spurrier sure as heck would have, even if he was up 30.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Meanwhile the Barn is curb stomping Mizzou.



Good, I hope the fighting BLM's lose by a 100.  Attendance and booster money is way down after they gave into PC liberalism and ran a good coach off.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> I'm sick of this content to run the clock out crap! Step on their throats and hold it there until they stop breathing!



Yep. We need some offense. The D is spending too much time on the field.


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2017)

D playing great. Being held almost every play. Ray Charles can see it. Horse collar tackle on "fumble" not called either


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

How many SEC coaches get fired this year?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

Go in at half and adjust. Remember that we have a frosh QB here gentlemen. Chaney communicate with his O and see what kind of information and feedback can be exchanged. Same with Tucker. Have a beer and watch the second half. Lots of fooseball left gentlemen. But I like most of what I've seen so far.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 23, 2017)

Step on the gas not the breaks


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 23, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> How many SEC coaches get fired this year?



I'm thinking Gus is on the hot seat.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> How many SEC coaches get fired this year?



We might have two that will in the same game today. That would have been the TA&M vs Arkansas game.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> I'm thinking Gus is on the hot seat.



Ark.?, A&M, Mizzou,........ maybe?


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Butch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Butch?



Yep, I was thinking Butch and Gus.


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2017)

Missou, Tenn, ATM, and possibly Ark coaches fired this season


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Lets go O


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

UGA needs to get 7 here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2017)

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Swift!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Swift has amazing open field running skills.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Wynn just let his guy go.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Chubb gone!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

Atta boy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes, baby! TD, Chubb!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Dang TD Chubb!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Lol, the wild dawg finally worked. I can't believe it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Wildcat worked that time.


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Wildcat worked that time.



Finally


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Wildcat worked that time.



Everyone did their job and the blocking scheme gave a huge running lane.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Who wants to fire Chaney?


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Payne has earned a couple of touches!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Need the D to get a 3 and out here.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd really like to see us go +1 on the TO here.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Time for the D to come out and get a pick 6 or fumble recovery.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

It sure is good to see those KO's go into the end zone.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Lets go D stopem!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Davis is a ballplayer.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm loving it!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2017)

Ga D is legit


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Miss St's punter keeping them in the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

I am sure ODR is in full meltdown mode now!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Time to throw a bomb again to start it off.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Toss sweep didn't work.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> I am sure ODR is in full meltdown mode now!



Bucknasty may be too.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Bucknasty may be too.





I sure hope so!!!!!  little bucky is real high strung!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Losing ground in the punting game.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

Go bushdawgs!


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2017)

ODR posted on FB before game. I reckon his mood has changed


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

Horns said:


> ODR posted on FB before game. I reckon his mood has changed



Lol so he even disappears from Facebook during the game ? Should be a Tennessee fan instead


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

MSU is still fighting hard, INT!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes sir!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Interception


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh My!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

Woooo! Int!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

D is starting to dominate.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

Time to put this game out of reach


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh heck yea !


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Fromm!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Nauta earned that for his blocking.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 23, 2017)

That was nice!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Booyah!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

TD. TD. Oh My a TD.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> I am sure ODR is in full meltdown mode now!



yes he is.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 23, 2017)

Eason might as well put in for a transfer if he wants to play.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Nothing conservative about that call.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

So will Eason be second string when he comes back?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> yes he is.



Hail UGA!


----------



## tcward (Sep 23, 2017)

This is Fromms team. Kirby would make a big mistake ever putting Eason back in..


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Eason might as well put in for a transfer if he wants to play.



Yea and I kinda feel bad for him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2017)

I sho needed that TD. I done chewed off all my finger nails and was about to start on my toe nails!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Hail UGA!



Hail UGA!!!!!

My god he is a Freshman!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Eason might as well put in for a transfer if he wants to play.



To the PAC 12
So jet jockey can cheer him on


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> So will Eason be second string when he comes back?



Supposedly who practices the best will start.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Another pick!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

Man I love this D !


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Another INT.  Go Sanders.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Flag Down


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Int


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

oh my another INT>


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Int!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Dawgs are getting better every week.  Their only real weak spot on defense has been the CB's and pass defense and they have made some leaps and bounds over the first of the year.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

I agree the O-line is looking good tonight.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 23, 2017)

28-3.... sorry I had to say it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

They sure don't mind calling holding on us.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

The refs sure call every holding against UGa every time they can.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

I say run the score up. We will need some style points if we get to lucky enough to make into the playoff conversation.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

They missed a facemask on MSU on Herrien.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Offsides.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

Receivers have learned how to hold on to the ball


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

I spoke too soon. Smh


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Come on Terry!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> Receivers have learned how to hold on to the ball



Godwin is even dropping them.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

That would have good from 60+.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes, Rodriguo.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Wild thang!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Rod lookin' good.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2017)

Way to go, Goggles!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

The D is playing lights out.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Cant let up now.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 23, 2017)

Goggles is putting the boot to them on kickoffs tonight!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> The D is playing lights out.



Against an offense that had been wearing people out, to boot.  Lorenzo Carter is going to be a wealthy man next year.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

So much for MSU having to best offense in the SEC.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> So much for MSU having to best offense in the SEC.





Now I am wishing ODR could post a little.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

Mississippi states player of the game gonna be the punter he's had the ball more than anyone on the team


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Dang player down.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Kentucky up on Gators 20-14


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Hate to see Kindley hurt.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Heard Kindley scream when he fell. Hope he's ok.


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 23, 2017)

When Fromm signed with UGA, I told a buddy of mine that he was a better QB than Eason. He didn't believe me. Kinda feel sorry for Eason, he has become 2nd string.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Mississippi states player of the game gonna be the punter he's had the ball more than anyone on the team



And he is a good one. This game would not be as close if it weren't for him.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

That's bad news right there.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Our OL was a different line with him in there.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Go for ir!


----------



## K80 (Sep 23, 2017)

It's time for Cubb to pound it out.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Again, why not go for it when you're that close. Chubb could fall forward and get that one yard.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Anybody getting the feeling M St is not that good?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Anybody getting the feeling M St is not that good?



ODR should be by now.......


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Honestly I think we're just getting better week after week.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

D getting a little sloppy


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Trying to strip the ball just let them rip off 30 yds.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

I was gonna say, they were not gonna get a big play.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Call some holding on someone other than us for a change.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Finally a hold call.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Hold em to a fg.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Think the D is getting a little tired.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

24-14 Ky.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

48-7 auburn


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Bogus flag!


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 23, 2017)

Finally getting to see how Freshman QB in Malik Willis


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Anybody getting the feeling M St is not that good?



LSU must really suck


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Booooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2017)

These refs blow


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Good calls.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank goodness for instant replay.


----------



## K80 (Sep 23, 2017)

they got it out for the dawgs with these calls.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> LSU must really suck



That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> That's what I'm thinking.



Me too!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

Burning clock now. This ones in the bag.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

When I wanted them to go for it they punted. When I wanted them to punt they went for it.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2017)

Come on defense hold them to 3 points.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

I hope the dawgs hang 50 on the banjo's  next week


----------



## tcward (Sep 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> 48-7 auburn



Really...nobody cares.


----------



## tcward (Sep 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> I hope the dawgs hang 50 on the banjo's  next week



And on the Gus bus later on...


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2017)

I just hope we leave Neyland next week with good knees/legs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> I hope the dawgs hang 50 on the banjo's  next week



Yeah. I'd kinda like it too. But the vawls coild still be pretty good. I hear they have a great long snappah. 

I hate 10-r-c


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Way to finish Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2017)

Great game guys!!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 23, 2017)

Team is growing up


----------



## nickel back (Sep 23, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Our OL was a different line with him in there.



Yep......

Good game DAWGS. The O line looked better.


GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2017)

Man great game by UGA. All sides of the ball impressive. Refs need to be fired.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Getting ugly in Lexington.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

Can we get a health and welfare check on ODR?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> Team is growing up



Yep. Complete game tonight. A couple of miscues but still a good performance all the way around.

Beware Knoxville!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2017)

tcward said:


> Really...nobody cares.



Oh hush and eat a few more gnats


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gotta keep this momentum going.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

I got a feeling that Kindley will not be back.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

Ankle. Who knows.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2017)

Good win! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Good win! Go Dawgs!



Yes it was Brown, yes it was.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs win.. That is all..





Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs win, that is all.





Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs win, that is all..



^^This^^^


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 23, 2017)

I understand Eason got hurt but how in good conscience could you think about putting him back in with the way Fromm has played.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2017)

We looked pretty good on both sides of the ball tonight. Played much better than I expected. I'm even happy with the play calling tonight. Our D is playing lights out! Man, those guys are fun to watch.

Way to go, DAWGS! Now keep it going! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 23, 2017)

Good win.  Everybody billed this as a real test for us.  We passed.  Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

We will need to play this way next week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## chobrown (Sep 23, 2017)

*...*



Browning Slayer said:


>



Now that is funny


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 23, 2017)

Go DAWGS! Great day (AND NIGHT!) to be a Georgia BullDawg!!


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2017)

ODR is some kinda upset. He said flea flicker and game was over


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)

Horns said:


> ODR is some kinda upset. He said flea flicker and game was over



I just sent him a couple messages and he has yet to respond...


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just sent him a couple messages and he has yet to respond...



You a bad boy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## bullgator (Sep 23, 2017)

UGA is the team to beat in the SEC east. Just don't let your guard down against teams like Kentucky or Tennessee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)

bullgator said:


> UGA is the team to beat in the SEC east. Just don't let your guard down against teams like Kentucky or Tennessee.



Bo, that defense is scary... This team is fired up and reminds me of of our early 2000 teams...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2017)

gators cutting it close. congrats dogs and gators gor saving my picks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> gators cutting it close. congrats dogs and gators gor saving my picks



Funny... Dawgs have no problems slapping West teams around.. This was not a close game and you know it...


----------



## bullgator (Sep 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bo, that defense is scary... This team is fired up and reminds me of of our early 2000 teams...



Gators post game announcers said UGA is second best in the SEC and not that far behind Bama .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny... Dawgs have no problems slapping West teams around.. This was not a close game and you know it...



Dawgs have a way of taking Bama's biggest game out of luster....  Just like Auburn last year... If Miss State would have won, it would be Bama & Miss State...

UGA just deflated the West and its only Bama..

There is only one team in the West that can beat UGA right now and its Bama.. LSU is a joke and is stuck with a coach like Butch.. Outside of LSU, Auburn and State, who you got? UGA right now could beat anyone of them. We took State to the wood shed, LSU is a wreck, and Auburn we own.

There are no dominant teams in the SEC.. UGA could beat FSU next week.. Rankings are a joke. Clemson should be #1 and Bama #2... That's it... Play football and let them settle it..


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2017)

Notre Dame killing Mich State.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Notre Dame killing Mich State.



And Charlie, I could care less..

Dawgs are 4-0 and spanked a West team and sent them packing.. Go Dawgs upsetting people's picks!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny... Dawgs have no problems slapping West teams around.. This was not a close game and you know it...



read again thug. dogs dominated and looked good. congrats.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs have a way of taking Bama's biggest game out of luster....  Just like Auburn last year... If Miss State would have won, it would be Bama & Miss State...
> 
> UGA just deflated the West and its only Bama..
> 
> ...




really its just bama period, until someone else from the sec does something.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> really its just bama period, until someone else from the sec does something.



Really, it's just Clemson until someone in the SEC knocks them off.. UGA finally knocked Bama off in recruiting and signees..

You also picked Miss State this week..

The season is not over and if you think Bama can't be beat, you are mistaken.. All the talking heads had OSU in the playoffs.. I'm not saying we can beat Bama but... We had no chance just a few years ago and you were on the edge of your seat. Bama is beatable! Quite beatable! Ask Clemson!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Really, it's just Clemson until someone in the SEC knocks them off.. IGA finally knocked them off in recruiting and signees..



you know as well as i do that uga has not even garnered a mention in the same conversation as bama and clemson. and i guess you forgot about the split with them these past 2 years, and the 4 bama titles and play off appearances.  lets wait and see what the dogs can do for you until you start talking like they are champions.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2017)

congrats to uga playing a complete game; thats how you get to the next level. hope that helps slayer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Really, it's just Clemson until someone in the SEC knocks them off.. UGA finally knocked Bama off in recruiting and signees..
> 
> You also picked Miss State this week..
> 
> The season is not over and if you think Bama can't be beat, you are mistaken.. All the talking heads had OSU in the playoffs.. I'm not saying we can beat Bama but... We had no chance just a few years ago and you were on the edge of your seat. Bama is beatable! Quite beatable! Ask Clemson!!


i picked miss st cause i dont believe the dogs win it all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> you know as well as i do that uga has not even garnered a mention in the same conversation as bama and clemson. and i guess you forgot about the split with them these past 2 years, and the 4 bama titles and play off appearances.  lets wait and see what the dogs can do for you until you start talking like they are champions.



And what you have not garnered is what Kirby has done here..He has taken Sabin to the recruiting table and taken him on a recruiting class. Our defense is looking like a Sabah defense.. He is 2 years in and I'm seeing a defense like I've not seen since we had Pollack.. We are fast, physical and we attack the ball. We look good and you know it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats to uga playing a complete game; thats how you get to the next level. hope that helps slayer.



Yes sir, not saying anything else.. What I do know is they took the best team from the West outside of Bama to the woodshed!! Vols are next.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what you have not garnered is what Kirby has done here..He has taken Sabin to the recruiting table and taken him on a recruiting class. Our defense is looking like a Sabah defense.. He is 2 years in and I'm seeing a defense like I've not seen since we had Pollack.. We are fast, physical and we attack the ball. We look good and you know it!



i didnt say yall looked bad thug.  just that yall havent proven anything yet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir, not saying anything else.. What I do know is they took the best team from the West outside of Bama to the woodshed!! Vols are next.



You reckon the vols were playing vanilla today?  I hope we're up to he challenge next Saturday.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i didnt say yall looked bad thug.  just that yall havent proven anything yet.



We've proven that the first 4 teams on our schedule are beatable, Cali thug. 

4-0


----------



## antharper (Sep 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir, not saying anything else.. What I do know is they took the best team from the West outside of Bama to the woodshed!! Vols are next.



Kinda what I was gonna say , Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 24, 2017)

I KNEW the Bulldogs would win tonight.  Now it's on to beat Tenn.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 24, 2017)

Just a quick comment, I think this is Fromm's job to loose especially if we beat the vols next week, I don't see no way Kirby takes him out if we beat the vols. Eason has never shown the "it" factor that Fromm has, I've just never seen where he should have been a 5 star. But I guess we will see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i didnt say yall looked bad thug.  just that yall havent proven anything yet.



Let the little Dawgy have his emotional holiday. Next week will be a different story.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2017)

I didn't see the game and I'm not reading 15 pages of this thread. Looks like Kirby has it going on in Athens. Go dawgs


----------



## huntersluck (Sep 24, 2017)

I am not a UGA fan but if Fromm gets the job and I am not saying he should not , Eason will probably transfer. I would not blame Eason if he did transfer you gotta look out for yourself, nobody else will.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Sep 24, 2017)

Dawgs look tough! I like Fromm in the line up. Not looking forward to the UF UGA game this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2017)

First and foremost we looked good last night! But it takes 5 or 6 games to sort it all out. We played a complete game. But, I've drank the Koolaid so many times I know that I need to look at it one game at a time. The Dawgs aren't Bama elite. We just played a good complete game for the first time since 2012. Let's see if they can do it again this week, then next after a bye etc. Kirby is doing the right things, recruiting and looks to be coming into his own as a HC. Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> First and foremost we looked good last night! But it takes 5 or 6 games to sort it all out. We played a complete game. But, I've drank the Koolaid so many times I know that I need to look at it one game at a time. The Dawgs aren't Bama elite. We just played a good complete game for the first time since 2012. Let's see if they can do it again this week, then next after a bye etc. Kirby is doing the right things, recruiting and looks to be coming into his own as a HC. Go Dawgs just keep winning!



thank you. i said that in post 354. im really happy for the muts. sometimes pbr clouds the judgement of certain mut posters prognosticating dog titles this year. have a great day and go dogs.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 24, 2017)

We looked great last night but I'm not gonna say we make it out of the SEC slate unscathed just yet. We need to continue to get better every week and keep the momentum going.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 24, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> First and foremost we looked good last night! But it takes 5 or 6 games to sort it all out. We played a complete game. But, I've drank the Koolaid so many times I know that I need to look at it one game at a time. The Dawgs aren't Bama elite. We just played a good complete game for the first time since 2012. Let's see if they can do it again this week, then next after a bye etc. Kirby is doing the right things, recruiting and looks to be coming into his own as a HC. Go Dawgs just keep winning!



This^^^ they looked very good last night and made plays that in the past they would not have. One game at a time. .


----------



## Horns (Sep 24, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> This^^^ they looked very good last night and made plays that in the past they would not have. One game at a time. .



Agreed. The culture is changing but we are early in the process of change.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks to CKS the culture of the team is changing. With 54 4 and 5 star players and a staff that is committed to recruit we should be pretty good every year.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 24, 2017)

Wonder if Missy has removed the ice packs yet?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Wonder if Missy has removed the ice packs yet?



I was wondering if they have come to yet.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 24, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Wonder if Missy has removed the ice packs yet?



Just rewatched the game and there definitely was some pops going on and not just from the D either. The O-line was smacking some folks around as well as the RB's lowering their pads and punishing Missy's D-backs for coming up to help in run support.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2017)

Wonder if ODR has sobered up yet??? Course he might still be hitting the bottle


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Wonder if ODR has sobered up yet??? Course he might still be hitting the bottle



I sent him a message on Facebook and his reply was not something I can post on here.. Something along the lines of seeing me in a place the devil lives.. The exchange was not as nice as I thought it would be. And after all this time.. 

Long Live ODR... 

Funny, he had changed his profile pic to this..






And cover pic to this..





Both were changed yesterday!


----------

